# Billing 99144



## HBROCKMAN (Apr 21, 2011)

My physician is performing moderate sedation when he does injections at an ASC.  On the physician billing side can he bill for the sedation?  Or since the person that is the "independent trained observer" as required by the CPT description, is employed by the ASC, do they bill it?  Or do we both bill it like we do the injection and then we each get a portion?  I posted a question about this yesterday, but I was not specific enough to get the answer I needed.....any help at all would be appreciated as my physician is questioning why we haven't been charging for this....and this is something we decided not to bill 5 years ago...I love revisiting things!  

Thank you in advance


----------



## purplescarf23 (Apr 26, 2011)

My pain providers bill this with most spinal injections.  We DO get paid for this as well.  They bill these with the ESI, Transforaminals, RFA's etc.  Hope that helps a little. 

Kelsey, CPC


----------

